# Please help!!!



## Yulia1991

Hey guys!

I am a Master Student of Hochschule Heilbronn and I am investigating now gender differentiation in the expatriation process. The question of my research is “Are there any differences for female and male, taking international assignment?” The main objectives are to analyze reasons for low rates of women expats, to reveal challenges for females during three phases of the expatriation process and finally to provide strategies from which both supervisor and subordinate will benefit from expatriation. 
If you have ever been a supervisor of expatriate during his/her international assignment, I would be grateful if you fulfill this survey. All results will be confidential and anonymous.

I need your help! and would very appreciate it!

Here is the link: 
freeonlinesurveys.com/app/rendersurvey.asp?sid=82wf03und4ultcw532300&refer=m.vk.com]Page 1[/url]


----------

